# Mid Winter Modding



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

What do you do, when you have the winter blues?
Do a little modding!
Just finished it today! 
Whatcha think?



















Thanks to the mater of the paint gun, Rob, for his quick and stunning work!!

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

It looks beautiful but what did you do? I'm not as familiar with the 04 tail.
Unless.......oh, you painted the black across to connect the tail lamps?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> It looks beautiful but what did you do? I'm not as familiar with the 04 tail.


Thanks Frank!
Well, I had replaced the tails with 06 tails not long after I got the car. Now, I had the trunk panel painted black. Below you can see what it looked like before.

Before: 










After:










Looks bad ass, ay?

Russ


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

dang! that looks great!,
especially with the 06 tails


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

It really looks better! 
Excellent Job!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet, You'll look like a bumble bee, not a yellow jacket!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks awesome!!!
I would love to do that to mine but I'm getting racing stripes in a few weeks and I don't want it to look to "busy".


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

You did a great job on the details!
Did you pull the badges off?

I want to take the pontiac off my 05 and replace it with GTO on the left side.

I wish I had skills to paint like that


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> You did a great job on the details!
> Did you pull the badges off?
> 
> I want to take the pontiac off my 05 and replace it with GTO on the left side.
> ...


Yes, the badges were removed and put back on after painting. I did not want to do a debadge like many others do. I quite like badges on my tush! 

Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Sweet, You'll look like a bumble bee, not a yellow jacket!


:rofl: Either way, this GTO has stung me! :cheers

Stay tuned. The car goes back to Rob in a couple weeks for another visual tweak. :cool

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

I would tack some carpet onto that brick wall. You seem very close to it.....just in case.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Russ,
> 
> I would tack some carpet onto that brick wall. You seem very close to it.....just in case.


LOL! Yea, I thought of that. I have been parking like that in one car or another for 10 years. I kinda got it down! 

Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, I looked at the nice car, then I looked at the brick wall. Close quarters!!!


----------



## HAVOKGTO (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Mac, 

I've been lookin around the site and noticed your rear end so to speak, and had to comment. Looks Great! Just bought an 04 Yellow Jacket Today. arty:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

HAVOKGTO said:


> Hey Mac,
> 
> I've been lookin around the site and noticed your rear end so to speak, and had to comment. Looks Great! Just bought an 04 Yellow Jacket Today. arty:


Thanks Havok!
LOL! Since I got that painted, I don't think I ever had so many compliments on my "rear end!" :lol:

Now that you have one, you know the rules state you must post up some pics!

Thanks, and Welcome! arty:

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> Thanks Havok!
> I don't think I ever had so many compliments on my "rear end!" :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Russ,

You've been getting compliments on your "rear end" for a while now. :willy:


----------



## HAVOKGTO (Mar 10, 2008)

macgto7004 said:


> Thanks Havok!
> LOL! Since I got that painted, I don't think I ever had so many compliments on my "rear end!" :lol:
> 
> Now that you have one, you know the rules state you must post up some pics!
> ...




I definitely will post up some pics and some pics of the car I just came out of. I'm going back to the dealership today to complete financing details and to get the car detailed. After the car has been washed at the dealership, I will come home and add some wax and pics will be up shortly. My son has just recently returned home from the hospital (3yrs old) from having a cancerous tumor removed from his foot so there could be a delay.


----------



## HAVOKGTO (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok long story short. I returned the GTO. I really wasn't feeling it. I liked the way it looked but was disappointed a little bit on the car itself. I won't go into too may details (back seat ripping out, heaviness, 1rst to 4th syncro that I would of taken out anyway, etc). But as requested my car before the Goat, and the Goat itself. 

As you can see I take care of my cars.....






















































And here is a good vid of my car in action before the head was ported and polished, before the intake, before the throttle body, before the ported intake manifold. The first SRT4 is my brother in laws and as you can see, lot's of the stuff from his car ended up on mine when he parted his out.
Take a look at my stock looking engine bay in the vid and look now. By the way the Cobra put down 530whp/530tq


YouTube - 04 Ported Blower Cobra vs 2 modded stage 3 srt 4's







And the GOAT.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That's one fast Neon!


----------

